

 bitcss project follow-up - jaequery
http://jaequery.tumblr.com/post/14268207291/ask-hn-bitcss-project-follow-up

======
mkelley82
I personally think this is an awesome idea, I hope it gains some traction, it
really is niche that needs to be filled.

